# Can some one tell my how to take a smart phone screen shot?



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Can some one tell my how to take an android smart phone screen shot?
I have an LG L164VL


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

https://www.google.com/search?q=android+screen+shot


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Usually it has something to do with holding the volume and power button at the same time.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

(My Samsung Android is different. On mine you press the power button and the home button at the same time.)


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

By the way, this is in the manual for your phone, to which I gave you a download link in another thread a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

*



how to take a smart phone screen shot?

Click to expand...

**Set it up at 100 yards and aim about 3" high, also allowing for any needed windage.
That's assuming a 22 LR.
*


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

backwoodsman7 said:


> By the way, this is in the manual for your phone, to which I gave you a download link in another thread a couple weeks ago.


You don't "suffer fools gladly" - do you? - not disparaging you - just amused at your response.


----------

